# My Scaly babies 2



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

Well about a year ago I posted pics of my little 10" tegu in her little 40 breeder tank. Well now she is roughly 37" and is in a 8'x4' enclosure. I also threw in pics of my leopard geckos too. Enjoy

leopard geckos









































































And my 37" female argentine black and white tegu and her 8foot enclosure


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful babies!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Gorgeous leos and tegu! I miss mine. Tegus are so much fun. Where did you get yours?


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> Beautiful babies!! Thanks for sharing.





LisaC144 said:


> Awesome pictures!





Romad said:


> Wow.
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


THANKS GUYS



Kazzy said:


> Gorgeous leos and tegu! I miss mine. Tegus are so much fun. Where did you get yours?


Thanks. Yes the tegu is my favorite. She has so much character. She reminds me of a little kid. I got her from Bobby Hill a pretty popular tegu breeder in Florida. Most tegu owners I know get their tegus from him.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

I LOVE Bobby. Best 'gu breeder in the states. Used to talk to him a good bit on phone and email. He helped me out a ton and when I have the space I'll be getting a baby giant from him.


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

Kazzy said:


> I LOVE Bobby. Best 'gu breeder in the states. Used to talk to him a good bit on phone and email. He helped me out a ton and when I have the space I'll be getting a baby giant from him.


He is awesome and he has the best quality tegus around. You won't be sorry with a Bobby hill tegu.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow! the leos are adorable,and the Tegu is awsome.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

rrcoolj said:


> He is awesome and he has the best quality tegus around. You won't be sorry with a Bobby hill tegu.


I have no doubt in my mind


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

The tegu is so beautiful! I love them!! And the leos are cool to!


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

OMG the Tegu is amazing! I want one! Are they kind??


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Look up varnyardherps. That's Bobby's site. He has care info and a very helpful forum! They can be very friendly if handled regularly and if you avoid feeding life mice


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 14, 2010)

Look up varnyardherps. That's Bobby's site. He has care info and a very helpful forum! They can be very friendly if handled regularly and if you avoid feeding life mice


----------



## rrcoolj (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks for the comments everyone and to answer your question birtnyjackson as kazzy said they are very laid back lizards once accustomed to people.


----------

